# Anyone using SEF(Small Engine Fuel)



## Simplicity (Dec 8, 2011)

I was thinking about using VP racing SEF stands for small engine fuel. Over the years I have noticed my blower does not like the E10 87 fuel I have. I found a small engine fuel with no ethanol from VP racing. Is anyone using this in their blowers and other small engines?


----------



## Simplicity (Dec 8, 2011)

bump anyone?


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

never used VP SEF but I used to run VP 121 octane in my DragBike.


----------



## Simplicity (Dec 8, 2011)

CarlB said:


> never used VP SEF but I used to run VP 121 octane in my DragBike.


LOL! The reason I ask is that I hate ethanol in my fuel, its bad enough my cars have to suffer but a small engine prob cant tolerate it as much. really don't want to burn corn through my brand new machine.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Alcohol fuel*

I used winter blend in my first 2 stage last winter. No problems. Used some lawnmower gas this summer in rebuilding one, ran terrible. Found that Shell and several other stations sell 'non-oxygenated' fuel (no alcohol) for collector cars, small engines etc. Tried that and without any changes runs great.

That's what I'm now running in all of mine.


----------



## Simplicity (Dec 8, 2011)

HCBPH said:


> I used winter blend in my first 2 stage last winter. No problems. Used some lawnmower gas this summer in rebuilding one, ran terrible. Found that Shell and several other stations sell 'non-oxygenated' fuel (no alcohol) for collector cars, small engines etc. Tried that and without any changes runs great.
> 
> That's what I'm now running in all of mine.


Where did you find this non-oxygeneted fuel? Also, does it contain no ethanol? Thats what I want to avoid.


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

Tell me why its bad to run ethanol in your small engines? Seriously i want to know, because every time a thread comes up on here bashing ethanol nobody can provide a valid reason for not using it.

I have a 38 year old Tecumseh here, been on ethanol blend for about 15 years of its life, never had a problem that was fuel related. It finally wore out and started smoking, i think i might still fix it, bore it, new piston and rings, valve job, its just plain worn out from use, not due to any neglect.

My lawnmower, trimmer, chainsaw, and tractor, have all been running ethanol blend with no problem. The chainsaw is an old McCulloch Mini Mac that i use for cleaning up limbs, i have never used anything but blended fuel. The trimmer has been on ethanol blend since i bought it new three years ago. The lawnmower has been running ethanol for about 15 years now. The tractor has a new engine, but its on ethanol.

I treat all my OPE fuel with StaBil and never drain them between seasons, never had a problem. I haven't had to clean a carb yet, well at least not my equipment! I have had to clean up plenty of gummed up carb's that someone let sit for a year untreated but that happens with both blended and premium fuels.

Where i live here in MN you can't even find non-ethanol gas, i don't know of a single station that carries it!

Ok now to step up on my soap box for a second... Ethanol reduces our dependency on foreign oil, its american made fuel. Its good for the farmers, and good for the economy. Stepping off the box now...

I defy anyone to give me a "valid" reason for shunning ethanol blended fuel from their equipment. There just isn't one if you do proper maintenance and care for it.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You probably pointed out two of the most important things you can do there kb0nly. Use Stabil and proper maintenance. I haven't had any trouble with any of my small engines either, and I make sure I add Stabil year round, and try to keep up on maintenance as well. Yes, carbs can get gummed up with any kind of fuel, but there seems to be a greater likelihood of that happening with Ethanol. I have heard that it's hard on rubber seals and such, especially in marine engines. I know of one station near a boat launch not far from where I live that sells non-ethanol gas, most likely for that reason.

This web site lists gas stations that cary ethanol free gasoline.

Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

HCBPH said:


> I used winter blend in my first 2 stage last winter. No problems. Used some lawnmower gas this summer in rebuilding one, ran terrible. Found that Shell and several other stations sell 'non-oxygenated' fuel (no alcohol) for collector cars, small engines etc. Tried that and without any changes runs great.
> 
> That's what I'm now running in all of mine.


If it ran terrible its the carb not the fuel.

I have dealt with that as well on some poorly tuned OPE that i get brought to fix. On the really old gear sometimes it requires a jet change to get it working right, but most of the times its just a tweak with the old screwdriver. Remember Ethanol, such as E85, produces 27 percent less energy per gallon than gasoline. So a blended fuel which has 10% ethanol to 90% gas does reduce it a bit but not much, the added alcohol brings up the octane rating, and reduces the amount of gas your using, but other than that its not a big deal. The older engines are perfectly capable of running on ethanol blended fuel and run fine on it, but you have to adjust for its use. 

I know a local landscaping company that converted all its lawnmowers to run E85. Required a fuel line change on some of the older equipment and new jets in the carbs to deliver more fuel. But this is the extreme end of the scale as E85 is 85% ethanol and only 15% gas. The gas is only needed for starting. In the winter time here they change over to a winter blend of E85 which is actually E70, that extra 15% gas helps with cold weather starting, once the engine warms up then its not a problem and you could run E85 all day long at the coldest of temps, its that initial crank that you need the gas for. Some sophisticated conversions use a small underhood tank of regular gas to crank then switches over to the main tank. They do this on some of the Propane powered service vehicles in these parts too, the Propane just won't get them going on a cold morning, so they need gas to start first.

You also have to make sure you maintain your spark plug, as it takes a bit more to ignite ethanol blended fuel. If your ignition is weak it can really show with blended fuel. Been there done that. In the summertime i usually end up changing a couple dozen spark plugs to fix complaints of rough running small engines, or ones that won't start. I have been playing around with the E3 plugs. Believe it or not, they do make a significant difference, more so at cold temps or when the engine is cold, but they also seem to help smooth out a rough running engine when warmed up.


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

bwdbrn1 said:


> You probably pointed out two of the most important things you can do there kb0nly. Use Stabil and proper maintenance. I haven't had any trouble with any of my small engines either, and I make sure I add Stabil year round, and try to keep up on maintenance as well. Yes, carbs can get gummed up with any kind of fuel, but there seems to be a greater likelihood of that happening with Ethanol. I have heard that it's hard on rubber seals and such, especially in marine engines. I know of one station near a boat launch not far from where I live that sells non-ethanol gas, most likely for that reason.
> 
> This web site lists gas stations that cary ethanol free gasoline.
> 
> Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada


I cannot disagree with the problems that can happen, but they are easily avoidable as both of us have discovered. A large bottle of Stabil goes a long way!

The only problems i have had as far as rubber degradation is on the OLD machines, which have an older formulation of rubber for the hoses and gaskets. I had to put a new fuel line on many old snowblowers due to this, the ethanol seems to accelerate the hardening of the rubber. But anything built in the last 20 years at least won't have these problems.

The reason the marina sells non-ethanol fuel is not that cut and dry though. I know someone that owns a marina. He said its mainly because people are dumb enough to buy it and he can charge more for it! Why? because its Premium and it says in the owners manual to run it... He only uses 87-89 octane ethanol blended in his boats, and charges everyone dearly for premium which he has to have trucked in from afar.

Thanks for the link to that list. I checked it, its incorrect for the most part in my area, i should submit some changes to them.

The Sinclair in Hendricks doesn't have non-ethanol fuel, hasn't in years. Ampride West in Marshall doesn't have it either that i saw, they put in new pumps a year or two ago though and i haven't really paid attention to the selections, but last i was there all i saw was E85, 87, and 89. And they have a blending pump now to select whatever you want. The next closest to me on the list is Luverne, can't speak for them, haven't been down there in forever.

Hendricks only used to have it because of the lake right there, Lake Hendricks, they used to cater to the boating enthusiasts, but once the fuel shot up in price they found all the boaters buying ethanol blend to make the weekend cheaper and slowly but surely the Premium died out and they refilled the tank with 89 Octane and relabeled the pumps. Its funny because around here almost every station had 91 Octane premium at one time, but now all have stickers over them that say 89 Octane Ethanol Added..


----------



## Simplicity (Dec 8, 2011)

Well first I find it absurd that ethanol is used in gas! KB you have been using ethanol gas for over 15 years? Didn't know it was in gasoline for that long. And I base my statement on personal experiences, yes my machine has run fine on ethanol crap but it didn't have the same power as it did before there was ehtanol in my gas. nowadays with cars I see them being designed either in the engine or in the ecu to compensate for ethanol gas but this is on newer cars and not small engines where there is no computer. 

You guys that posted above me are fortunate enough to have the option I do not and that really bugs me. Were corn fed enough now we got to burn it too.

oh and if you want to step on the box for a second here ethanol is American made but if you look into the practices of these producers doesn't seem like its really the American way. I might have opened Pandora's box with this thread but I base my logic on personal experiences winter after winter. And my carb was not the issue maybe it was my butt dyno but hey if I noticed a difference isn't that a good enough reason to make a stink about this in the first place?

Lastly I'm rather new around here and was just asking a simple question not looking to jump down anyone's throats here hey we are all snowblower enthusiasts right?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*No Alcohol*



Simplicity said:


> Where did you find this non-oxygeneted fuel? Also, does it contain no ethanol? Thats what I want to avoid.


I happened to find it at my local Shell gas station. I happened to get a copy of a listing for Wisc and Minn that lists stations that sell 'non-oxygenated' gas. I don't know if every brand (as in chain) carries it.

If you're in this area, try www.msra.com - I think that's where it came from.

Brands on the list:
Shell
BP
Holiday
SuperAmerica
Clark
Sinclair
Standard
Mills Fleet Farm
Cenex
Standard Amoco
Marathon
These list individual stations, all in a brand may or may not carry it. I didn't go through the whole list, this is just a sampling.

Look for something referencing 'non-oxygenated', no alcohol or for collector cars and small engines as the first giveaway. Best bet though is to just ask.


On the note about being the carb with the engine running bad, I was rebuilding some machines and had multiples after using gas from the same gas can I was using in the lawnmower and it ran crappy in the blowers yet fine in the mower (newer mower). Drained the tanks and carb bowls and refilled with non-alcohol gas and they ran fine with no other changes. People at the gas station said they had heard the same thing in older engines like I have. It works for me so I'm sticking with it.
Also - the 7-10 HP seem to tolerate gasahol better than the 4-5 HP ones do based on what I've seen in the older Tecumseh's I have.

Note also - I was told the amount of alcohol in the mix is less in winter blend than in summer. That could account why last winter the first blower ran ok, I got a new gas can and first fill was in December or January.


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

I thought I was the only one. I too use stable year round. It goes in the gas cans that I fill up with the same gas that goes in the car. I use this gas in all my stuff including boat, generator, snow blower, golf cart and lawn tractors. My 2-stroke stuff is all 50 to 1 (small snow blower, chain saw, weed whacker, leaf blower), and gets the same pump gas with stable and mix. 

I also have not seen any fuel related problems and do not drain tanks in the off-season (except for the removable boat tanks). In fact I fill them.


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

Simplicity said:


> Well first I find it absurd that ethanol is used in gas! KB you have been using ethanol gas for over 15 years? Didn't know it was in gasoline for that long.
> 
> oh and if you want to step on the box for a second here ethanol is American made but if you look into the practices of these producers doesn't seem like its really the American way.


The best i can find the first year where it was officially put into sale was 1999, but i remember getting gasohol which was 10% ethanol blended at least 3 years prior to that out on the farm. I know this because i graduated high school in 1996 and started my first job off the farm, and thats when i started realizing the fuel on the farm was different then in town. LOL... Wow that dates me too, now you know how old i am, or young depending on how you look at it.

You didn't ruffle any feathers here, i love a good debate! I would like to hear how you don't think its the American way? Maybe i can help dispel some errors. Around here its a great benefit. We have at least a half dozen ethanol plants in the area. There is many farmers that produce corn just for ethanol, and the bi product of the process provides the cattle and hog farmers feed, none of the corn is wasted as only a small portion of the kernel is used in the process of making the ethanol and it leaves economical feed after, seems like a pretty well thought out and viable process to me.



HCBPH said:


> I happened to find it at my local Shell gas station. I happened to get a copy of a listing for Wisc and Minn that lists stations that sell 'non-oxygenated' gas. I don't know if every brand (as in chain) carries it.
> 
> If you're in this area, try www.msra.com - I think that's where it came from.
> Note also - I was told the amount of alcohol in the mix is less in winter blend than in summer. That could account why last winter the first blower ran ok, I got a new gas can and first fill was in December or January.


That list also seems to be rather erroneous but thank you for the link! Yes, there is less ethanol in the winter blend of the fuel. As i mentioned E85 goes to E70 and from what i have been told the 10% goes down as well though i don't know the exact number they go to on blended fuels if they do.



abumpa said:


> I thought I was the only one. I too use stable year round. It goes in the gas cans that I fill up with the same gas that goes in the car.


Nope... Plenty like you! I have two five gallon jugs that i fill and treat, which then fills all the OPE i own. Every fall and spring i drain the generator and pour that into the other OPE or even my vehicles and then put fresh into the generator. I only do that because the generator can go months without use compared to the other equipment. So why not freshen it up now and then?


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

Here is a little info i found on the MN Dept of Agriculture website... Explains why i never see any regular gas for sale anymore!

http://www.mda.state.mn.us/ethanol

Minnesota is a national leader in ethanol policy and development. We were the first state to mandate the use of ethanol in our fuel supply and today state law requires that all gasoline sold in Minnesota contain 10 percent ethanol. Minnesota statute also sets a goal of increasing the amount of ethanol blended into gasoline to 20 percent by 2013.

Minnesota is currently home to 21 ethanol plants with a combined production capacity of more than 1 billion gallons of ethanol, as well as the most E85 stations in the nation. 

Many of Minnesota’s ethanol plants began in the 1990s as farmer-owned co-ops, adding unique flavor and vitality to this homegrown source of renewable energy.

http://www.mda.state.mn.us/renewable/ethanol/e20testresults.aspx

*E20 Test Results*

Results of drivability and compatibility tests by the State of Minnesota have found that motor vehicles operating on a 20-percent blend of ethanol fuel will perform as well as those running on 10-percent ethanol or gasoline. The tests also found that using the higher E20 ethanol blends did not cause significant problems for a wide range of materials, including metals, plastics, rubbers and fuel pumps used in vehicle fuel systems.
The study used nationally recognized standards and protocols to ensure research quality. It was conducted at Minnesota State University Mankato and the University of Minnesota, with cooperation from the State of Minnesota, including the Minnesota Departments of Agriculture and the Pollution Control agency, and the Renewable Fuels Association. The study included input from fuel refiners, automakers and *small-engine manufactures*, and funding support from the Minnesota Corn Growers Association and the Council of Great Lakes Governors.


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

Powered by Google Docs

Study done on the use of Ethanol in small engines.

Sorry for the multiple posts... A message popped up saying i could edit my previous post after ten minutes...


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

I have found that when e-10 evaporates inside theses smaller carbs it leaves "stuff" behind that looks and feels like sand. It also attracts water and is harder on rubber due to the ethanol content. Just make sure your stabil is for ethanol fuel, the older stuff wasn't and did nothing for it. Also seafoam is a good cleaner to use on a regulor basis.


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

twofishy4u said:


> I have found that when e-10 evaporates inside theses smaller carbs it leaves "stuff" behind that looks and feels like sand. It also attracts water and is harder on rubber due to the ethanol content. Just make sure your stabil is for ethanol fuel, the older stuff wasn't and did nothing for it. Also seafoam is a good cleaner to use on a regulor basis.


That's why you keep the system wet. Treat with Stabil and leave it full year round. 

If you read through the studies i posted links to you will find that the rubber issues have been debunked except for old formulations, if you have a 20+ year old rubber fuel line or gasket then you could be in trouble, but otherwise they did a long term study on it soaking the rubber in pure ethanol, which is a lot harder on it then the 10% diluted into gasoline, and if it didn't cause trouble at that level i don't see an issue.


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

abumpa said:


> I thought I was the only one. I too use stable year round. It goes in the gas cans that I fill up with the same gas that goes in the car. I use this gas in all my stuff including boat, generator, snow blower, golf cart and lawn tractors. My 2-stroke stuff is all 50 to 1 (small snow blower, chain saw, weed whacker, leaf blower), and gets the same pump gas with stable and mix.
> 
> I also have not seen any fuel related problems and do not drain tanks in the off-season (except for the removable boat tanks). In fact I fill them.


I do the same thing. Like kb0nly, I fill my two 5 gallon cans in the Fall treated with Sta-bil depending on how much gas I use or don't use in the winter, sometimes I still have some through the summer that I use in my lawn mower haven't run into any problems with my OPE, yet. 

I heard that it's better to leave gas in so the gaskets don't dry out and I guess if you use Sta-bil you shouldn't have to worry about the gas gumming up .


----------



## KansasJack (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's a listing of places to but ethanol-free gas in each state. Looks like Minnesota still has it available at some stations.

http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

An Old thread. Wondered if anyone using SEF to put their blower to sleep for the summer?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Simplicity said:


> Where did you find this non-oxygeneted fuel? Also, does it contain no ethanol? Thats what I want to avoid.


Ethanol is what oxygenates fuel. Non-oxygenated fuel does not contain any ethanol.

If I remember to, I drain the tank and run it until it dies. I ad Sta-Bil and a little fuel injection cleaner to each batch of gas just in case I forget a machine or two. 

Web site for finding pure gas. Not the most up to date. I'd call first to confirm it's available. Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

How much energy does it take to produce a gallon of ethanol?
Sid


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Simplicity said:


> I was thinking about using VP racing SEF stands for small engine fuel. Over the years I have noticed my blower does not like the E10 87 fuel I have. I found a small engine fuel with no ethanol from VP racing. Is anyone using this in their blowers and other small engines?


I deliver 7500 gals tanker loads of Methanol to VP Racing in Newark, Delaware.
I will have to ask for some free samples. 

I wonder if some of the Methanol goes into it? 
I know most of the methanol I deliver is run straight in some race cars.

Simplicity how much is a can of it?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I fear I'm not quite following  Methanol? That's another water-absorbing alcohol, I believe. Not any better for small-engine use, I think.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

RedOctobyr said:


> I fear I'm not quite following  Methanol? That's another water-absorbing alcohol, I believe. Not any better for small-engine use, I think.


What do you think the Indy cars run on gasoline?
They use straight Methanol.

I wonder if any Methanol is added to the VP fuel he is talking about, I have not been there in a couple of months I will ask next time I deliver. Maybe none is added?
Things start racing in the warmer weather and VP Racing does drink up a lot of Methanol loads.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I know race cars like those don't use normal gas. But those engines and fuel systems are designed for it, and they're concerned about performance, not factors like off-season storage, etc  Which I thought was more of the issue here. My understanding is we would be better off with no alcohol in the gas, for our purposes. 

I have an R/C car with a glowplug engine, it runs a methanol-based fuel (with nitromethane and oil as some of the other "ingredients"). You are supposed to run some straight oil through the engine after each use, in part because any leftover fuel in the engine will attract water, and cause problems. 

I'd speculate that the SEF stuff is alcohol-free.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's around $6.00 a quart
.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

$24 bucks a gallon, you won't catch me using it!


----------



## TooTall9957 (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm lucky. Mills Fleet Farm here has 2 grades of Ethanol free gas, 89 and 91 octane. I only run their ethanol free 89 octane in every engine I own. No worries about phase separation or any of the other problems related to ethanol. From what I understand E10 gas is especially troublesome for 2 stroke engines as it contributes to the oil separating out from the fuel, which causes all kinds of problems.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> I fear I'm not quite following  Methanol? That's another water-absorbing alcohol, I believe. Not any better for small-engine use, I think.


I agree. SEF is alcohol free. Besides, methanol is very toxic and absorded right through the skin. Nobody here wants to use it unless they wear the proper protection. Read the MSDS on Methanol.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I found one or two stations around here that sell ethanol-free gas. But it's race fuel, so it's like $8/gallon. A lot better than $24/gallon for SEF, but I'm still not sure I want to pay that much. 

If you have a marina near you, you might check with them. Marine fuel is typically ethanol-free, as I understand it. Ethanol will damage fiberglass fuel tanks, apparently.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

RedOctobyr said:


> I know race cars like those don't use normal gas. But those engines and fuel systems are designed for it, and they're concerned about performance, not factors like off-season storage, etc  Which I thought was more of the issue here. My understanding is we would be better off with no alcohol in the gas, for our purposes. I'd speculate that the SEF stuff is alcohol-free.


Yes, the racing engines need a higher compression ratio, different carb gasket material and fuel lines and I think a hotter spark to start. (and more) But if you do a little research on using the Methanol you will find that using Methanol is more environmentally safe then using gasoline. Also can help with the oil problem we have today. Ethanol too, if the engine is set up, E85 is 102 octane, it burns clean and is better for the engine because it burns cooler, with less carbon buildup. But that is all I will say about the alternatives fuel.

ALL I questioned was " I wonder if some of the Methanol goes into it?"



SnowGuy69 said:


> I agree. SEF is alcohol free. Besides, methanol is very toxic and absorded right through the skin. Nobody here wants to use it unless they wear the proper protection. Read the MSDS on Methanol.


Ha Ha Ha, read the MSDS for gasoline. Benzine...#1 causing cancer chemical there is.
Some nasty stuff used,
Hess's,
Gasoline (86290-81-5) 100 
Benzene (71-43-2) 0.1 - 4.9 (0.1 - 1.3 reformulated gasoline) 
n-Butane (106-97-8) < 10 
Ethyl Alcohol (Ethanol) (64-17-5) 0 - 10 
Ethyl benzene (100-41-4) < 3 
n-Hexane (110-54-3) 0.5 to 4 
Methyl-tertiary butyl ether (MTBE) (1634-04-4) 0 to 15.0 
Tertiary-amyl methyl ether (TAME) (994-05-8) 0 to 17.2 
Toluene (108-88-3) 1 - 25 
1,2,4- Trimethylbenzene (95-63-6) < 6 
Xylene, mixed isomers (1330-20-7) 1 - 15

Read the MSDS for MTBE, heck, check out the MSDS for all of them.


Most chemicals can be absorbed through the skin you know. not many that are good for breathing or washing your hands in. Gasoline included. If your worried about the Methanol, then watch out for windshield washer fluid! And do you know how many gallons are dumped onto roadways from the Methanol in the wiper fluid?
Millions of gallons every winter! But the EPA people tell me it is different because the Methanol is mixed with water, BS you be surprised of the amount of Methanol getting dumped onto the roads from the use of it. Using a million gallons of Methanol to make 4 million of wiper fluid is still going to dump a million gallons of Methanol onto the roads ways. I don't care if it is diluted or not, a million gallons is a million gallons.

Now, if this is about summertime storage of your machines or wintertime storage of other machines, I vote to drain the gas all together.

Most of the Methanol I deliver to them goes into drums as their tanks are full most of the time (they save them for their tankers to load up from) and my pump can drum the load off faster then their pump. Occasionally we will fill their tanks instead of drumming. Most goes to the racing cars that use Methanol. 

Once again, ALL I questioned was " I wonder if some of the Methanol goes into it?"
I don't want to start a flame war on the subject.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

I didn’t think people view gasoline and alcohol the same.

The reason I posted that was most people think alcohol is harmless, Ethyl is great in my cocktail, isopropyl cleans my cuts so methyl is just another alcohol. I doubt people drink gas, and most avoid getting it on our skin.


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

SEF is too expensive for most to use in a snow blower, and not necessary if you drain the tank and run it dry IMO. Some prefer to fill with stabilizer, but I have had good results with running it dry and will continue doing that for summer storage.

However, when it comes to pre mixed fuel for chainsaws or grass trimmers I plan to try out the pre-mix solutions this year that Sears has for abut $5.22 a quart. I do not use the chain saw much, and the fuel is supposed to be good for two years or so. The chain saw does not perform well once the gas gets older than a month or two, so this stuff might be just what I need. My trimmer is a little more forgiving, but it would be nice not having to worry about how old the pre-mix is, and since it uses very little gas given the size of my yard its worth the extra price (in my case).


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's not that it's twenty or twenty five bucks a gallon it's that it's convenient. That's what you're paying for. Granted for a snow blower it wouldn't really make sense to run it on this for the season but maybe it's something you'd toss in the near empty tank at the end of the season, run it for five ten minutes and use to store it.

As someone else said, for smaller engines that don't use much it might just be considered cheap insurance.


----------

